# DA Polisher, Swirl Removal, Polish & Finishing



## oldguy (Jun 25, 2009)

I know its been asked a thousand times.....and i know i'm being a little idle (though i have read the other threads) BUT.....

I have a moro blue Roadster,and just want to correct the paint maybe once a year (car is second car dry weather only) Its never been polished other than by hand but paint is in very good condition (or so i think)

*Can anyone give their recommendation on experience...*

Which DA ? DAS-6 on cleanyourcar £84.95 ?
What Pads ?
What Compounds / Polish ?

Just a simple start up kit to get going is what i'm looking for....

thanks

OG


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Das - 6 or G220 megs DA's are the 2 that i got advised to look at, then DA microfiber compounds with megs microfiber pads.

I have got the Megs G220 now and am ordering my pads and compound this week.(£70 in total off ebay)


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

Danny1 said:


> Das - 6 or G220 megs DA's are the 2 that i got advised to look at, then DA microfiber compounds with megs microfiber pads.


that's what I'm using and it works wonders if you can get the dad-6 pro


----------



## oldguy (Jun 25, 2009)

Danny1 said:


> Das - 6 or G220 megs DA's are the 2 that i got advised to look at, then DA microfiber compounds with megs microfiber pads.
> 
> I have got the Megs G220 now and am ordering my pads and compound this week.(£70 in total off ebay)


Cheapest place for DAS-6 Pro or G220 ? Monzacarcare on fleabay seem to have regular bids going on...
What actual items you get in the £70.....

thanks


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

oldguy said:


> Danny1 said:
> 
> 
> > Das - 6 or G220 megs DA's are the 2 that i got advised to look at, then DA microfiber compounds with megs microfiber pads.
> ...


2 packs of pads 4 pads total and the 2 bottles of compound.


----------



## oldguy (Jun 25, 2009)

Thanks for the info......

Am i being thick.......I've look for the Megs Micro fibre pads and can't find them......?

A link ?

Are they branded something else...'Soft Buff 2.0' or maybe 'Solo' system, or even the 'Wool' pads ???

Help...

:?


----------



## oldguy (Jun 25, 2009)

oldguy said:


> Thanks for the info......
> 
> Am i being thick.......I've look for the Megs Micro fibre pads and can't find them......?
> 
> ...


Wasn't looking hard enough !!! Found 'em now !


----------



## Mr_Blue (Apr 11, 2012)

Menzerna 4 step compound and lake country pads for me.

DA - das pro


----------



## rnwd202295x (Oct 30, 2012)

For hard VAG paint I use my Das 6-Pro with Chemical Guys Hexlogic pads (Orange, White and Black). Couple this with Menzerna polish range and some good MF cloths, clay and 2BM wash.

We pay a lot of money for our cars, so like to look after them.

Join DetailingWorld. You can get a lot of advice on there.

Roger [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## ChallonaTTer (Dec 28, 2011)

My set up is similar with Hex Logic pads and Chemical Guys polish(34,36 & 38) with the Das Pro 6.
Not had the chance to use it though,this was recommended for my car by Jen at "juicy detailing.com"
Nick.


----------



## Atom1 (Jan 21, 2013)

I started with a da polisher and struggled to achieve the results I was after. I since bought a rotary polisher and used the 3M 3 stage system and never looked back. Extremely time consuming but well worthy the effort. Compound - Fine Compound - Finishing Polish. Topped with Cquartz ceramic sealant.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Atom1 said:


> I started with a da polisher and struggled to achieve the results I was after. I since bought a rotary polisher and used the 3M 3 stage system and never looked back. Extremely time consuming but well worthy the effort. Compound - Fine Compound - Finishing Polish. Topped with Cquartz ceramic sealant.


A good line up you have there Atom.

A DA is probably the best when just starting out though, less likely to burn through the lacquer. Until the confidence has built up using a machine.


----------

